# Does It Really Say That?



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

5006 posts for Doxie??? WOW!! Doug must have figured out how to make the Website count _*backwards*_ !!

Congratulations, T!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Congrats T!!!* Way to go


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Now when did that happen???









Congrats Doxie!!! Way to go!!!

Keep those informative, interesting err.........posts coming! 









JK lady! I love reading your stuff! Never a dull moment around here with you around


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go!!! The board wouldn't be the same without you.

Hope you're out Geocaching this weekend...the weather was great in Oregon.

CONGRATS !!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Way to go!!! The board wouldn't be the same without you.
> 
> Hope you're out Geocaching this weekend...the weather was great in Oregon.
> 
> CONGRATS !!!


no, been home Geodogging







.
Spent yesterday recuperting from Spirits the night before, and I don't mean the kind that come visiting in the dark. We went and saw Jeff Dunham....I could see 2 Jeff's the whole time.







I have not felt like that in years and years. And now it will be years before I do it again. Lesson learned.....again.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! Thanks for your contributions!!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I thought it said 50,000 posts
















Keep them coming T

Thor


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Thor said:


> I thought it said 50,000 posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. I know I seen at least 5006 Doxies and I've only been posting for 4 months.


----------

